# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Sfidat me librin në Shqipëri

## daniel00

Bajram Peçi

Nxitem për të shkruar rreth së ardhmes së librit në Shqipëri, sepse për pak ditë hap dyert në Pallatin e Kongreseve, Panairi i 16 i tij, Tirana 2013, një ngjarje e spikatur kjo për letrat shqip. Çdo lajm për librin është me vlerë se shumëkush, prej vitesh, e ka kuptuar ndikimin e letërsisë së mirë në marrëdhëniet njerëzore, ndaj mendoj se duhet qëndruar paksa për të parë e nxjerrë ndonjë përfundim për ecurinë e tij.

Panair që i nxjerr pjesëmarrësit me humbje

Tirana shurdhe, pa ngjarje për kulturën, lajmi i panairit i grish gazetarët para kohe. Në një intervistë shfaqet z. Petrit Ymeri, kryetar i Shoqatës së Botuesve dhe sipërmarrësi i këtyre organizimeve, ndërsa nuk pranon ti japë shpjegime të drejtpërdrejta kërkesës së gazetares Fatmira Nikolli, se keni pasur përplasje me botuesit për qiratë e stendave?  thotë se këto detaje i përcaktojnë organizatorët dhe jo publiku apo tifozët. Më tej ironizon, duke u kujtuar grindavecëve që e kanë për zemër këtë temë, se dikush kërkon të grindet edhe me xhaketën e vet, le të grindet.

Por, si është e vërteta? Të gjitha shtëpitë botuese që marrin pjesë në panair, si rregull është pothuajse e sigurt që dalin me humbje. Personalisht nuk kam dije për ndonjë përjashtim nga ky rregull. Ato nuk janë në gjendje të nxjerrin as shpenzimin për qiranë 60 e më tepër euro m² të stendës. Interesi në rënie për librin e printuar, që pasohet me shitjet e pakta, nuk e mbulon dot shumën e derdhur për sipërfaqen e prenotuar të stendës dhe shpenzime të tjera të kripura, si postera, banera e promovime. Një shtëpi botuese me veprimtari të mesme, për 12-15 m², për shlyerjen e qirasë do ti duhej të shiste në ato pak ditë panair, jo më pak se 300 libra, çka nuk ka gjasa të ndodhë dhe as që bëhet fjalë se pjesëmarrësit mund të bëkan xhiron e gjashtë muajve?! Kështu thonë dizinformuesit e publikut, se pjesëmarrësit fitojnë sa për gjashtë muaj(?!). Do të mjaftonte gjithashtu të vihej në dukje se çmimi i qirasë të Tiranës europiane është 3-4 herë më i lartë se çmimi i Panairit të Librit në Prishtinën provinciale, diferencën e të cilave e bën përpos se hapësira arkitekturore më e fisme e Tiranës, gjë që nuk është meritë e organizatorëve.

Po atëherë, pse bëhen dhe kujt i shërben panairi? Mbase Shoqatës së Botuesve Shqiptarë, pjesërisht jetës kulturore, por jo interesave ekonomike të botuesve. Gjithnjë e më shpesh, qëndrimi i kryetarit të botuesve shqiptarë ndaj shtëpive botuese me sjellje kritike ndaj tarifave të aplikuara, po shfaqet edhe më dukshëm me mungesën e bashkëpunimit.

Tregu i librit dhe klasikët

Nuk ka asnjë hartë të jetës shoqërore që të na japë të dhëna të sigurta për mirëqenien e përparimin e atij vendi sesa tregu i botimeve të librit. Çfarë arrihet të shihet? Libri si botim, te ne është përmbytur nga tituj dhe përmbajtje komerciale. Sistemi që lamë pas, kish themeluar shtëpi botuese që seleksiononin dhe lejonin botimin e atyre veprave të klasikëve që u përafroheshin në veprat e tyre qëndrimeve me regjimin. Sistemit që po i përshtatemi, duke funksionuar si biznes, me treguesit e raportit të ardhura-shpenzime, nxit përpos se botimin e atyre veprave që parashikohen se do të kenë treg të suksesshëm. Klasikët, si rregull, nuk janë pjesë e planeve të botimit.

Dy psikologë kanadezë të Universitetit të Torontos, për revistën Science, kanë publikuar këto ditë një studim, përfundimi i të cilit flet qartë: më shumë lexim të letërsisë, si mjeti më i mirë për të rritur aftësinë tonë për atë që quhet Teoria e mendjes. Por jo të gjithë librat kanë këtë fuqi, shpjegojnë shkencëtarët, Vetëm romanët, dhe natyrisht jo të gjithë romanët. Duhet të përjashtohen të ashtuquajturat librat rozë. Leximi i letërsisë së mirë  thonë ata  ndonëse mund të duket një proces më i lodhshëm sesa librat e lehtë, kanë aftësi të të ndihmojnë për komunikimin tënd në botën reale shumë më tepër sesa librat e lehtë. Lexuesit e romanëve të konsideruar të nivelit të lartë mbështeten te burime interpretuese më fleksibël  sqarojnë dy studiuesit. Përparësinë këtu e marrin klasikët, për të cilët ne shqiptarët shtiremi sikur jemi mirë, por që në të vërtetë, kushdo, arrin të shohë përpara vetes pjesë të zbrazëta.

Në çraport është sot letërsia klasike me lexuesin?

Pasi i dashur lexues u informuat nga studimi mbi vlerat e letërsinë klasike, orvatuni të shihni në çraport ndodhet ky botim me lexuesin shqiptar. Do tju ngelet në gojë një shije e hidhur.

Kur u pyet në një rast në vitin 1935, Ernest Heminguej, se cilët janë librat që një shkrimtar apo lexues duhet ti ketë shfletuar, mjeshtri renditi: Lufta dhe Paqja, Ana Karenina të Tolstoit; Zonja Bovari dhe Edukimi sentimental të Floberit; Budenbrokët e Tomas Man; Tom Xhonsi dhe Xhozef Endri të Fildingut; Manastiri i Parmës dhe E kuqja dhe e zeza të Stendal; Vëllezërit Karamazov dhe veprat e tjera të Dostojevskit; Aventurat e Hekëlber Finit të Mark Tuein; Buti i hapur dhe Bujtina e kaltër të Stefan Krënit; Përshëndetje e ndarje të Xhorxh Merit; Autobiografitë e Jitsit; të gjitha veprat e Mopasanit, Turgenievit, Kiplingut; Larg dhe qëkur të Hadsonit; tregimet e Henri Xhejmsit dhe tri herë më shumë se kaq. Këta tituj dhe autorët sa më sipër, që i dhamë si shembull i pjesshëm, njihen paksa ose nuk njihen fare. Janë të shumtë autorë të tjerë klasikë që përbëjnë majat e letrave gjermane, frënge, angleze, italiane e spanjolle, që nuk njihen ose njihen pjesërisht te ne.

Kush nuk ka lexuar klasikët, hyn në jetë me boshllëqe dijesh! Është ky një përfundim jo i botës së letrave, por i shkencës, i psikologëve. Ata, klasikët, nuk mëshirojnë vetëm ndërgjegjen e kohës së veprimit, por janë dhe pranohet njëzëri se krijimtaria e tyre përbën themelin dhe modelin, shembullin që përmes letërsisë së tyre të shohësh të ardhmen. Pas Nolit e Luarasit, të paktë ishin ata që guxuan të përkthenin Shekspirin. Për rrjedhojë, në gjuhën shqipe, Shekspiri ka të përshtatur rreth gjysmën e veprave. Nga gjenitë e letrave gjermane, Shiler e Gëte, kemi shumë pak ose pothuaj asgjë; nga Shatobrian, ky kolos i letrave frënge, asgjë e lista mund të zgjatet me Federiko Garsia Lorka, Rabidrant Tagora, Dikens etj., etj.

Politika që nuk ekzistojnë për klasikët dhe librin

Kur një intelektual i mirëformuar si Kristaq Traja u afroi shumë prej shtëpive botuese botimin kolanë të veprave të papërkthyera të Shekspirit, një botues i njohur i tha: ende me të vdekurit ti? Kjo prurje vlen si shembull jo për të fyer kënd, por për të sjellë në vëmendje një problem të madh. Në momentin që shihet se klasikët nuk kanë tërheqje e sukses në biznesin e botimeve, kjo vlen tu kujtojë institucioneve përgjegjëse se këtu duhet të hyjë shteti me rolin e tij madhor të qeverisjes, të administrimit, të përkrahjes e mbështetjes, ashtu siç kjo ndodh me Europën e qytetëruar, ku libri print do të ruhet e po ruhet me çdo kusht përmes subvencionimit të tij, si dhe shtypit të gazetave e shtëpive botuese. Ka ndonjë politikë të ndërtuar në vite nga Ministria jonë e Kulturës, pavarësisht subjektit politik që e ka drejtuar? Asnjë! Rëndom, në kësi pyetjesh gjen, krahas nënqeshjes tallëse, përgjigjen e varfër të administratorit të një ministrie që shpjegon se sa të varfër jemi. E keqja e këtij dikasteri të rëndësishëm e përcaktues për librin, nuk është se skanë ditur se ku prehen eshtrat e themeluesit të shtetit, por ka qenë dhe është paaftësia për të bërë punë që kërkojnë vendosmëri e përqendrim.

I njëjti fat shoqëron edhe poezinë, dramën, skenarin, mendimin kritik e mendimin estetik, të cilat janë jashtë vëmendjes së botimit dhe të papërfillura. Më keq akoma është gjendja e krijuesit të ri, të cilëve as që bëhet fjalë se mund tu afrohet ndokush nga shtëpitë botuese, përpos se kur marrin përsipër shpenzimet e prodhimit e fitimin e munguar. Të merresh sot si rishtar me krijimtari letrare, jo vetëm që sbëhet fjalë se mund të fitosh, por gjasat janë të zhytesh në borxhe.

Si parashikohet e ardhmja e librit?

Të thuash e zymtë, është pak! Jo për shkak të kritikës që nuk ekziston; as për shkak se sasia e parave që ndodhen në xhepat e shqiptarëve vjen gjithnjë duke u pakësuar; as se pirateria dhe informaliteti na paskan, siç thuhet, zhvillime të rrezikshme (!), por se:

Së pari, janë kohërat e reja që kanë ardhur me sjellje e ndryshime thelbësore në strukturën e kulturës së lajmit, informimit, dhënies së dijes. Teknologjitë e reja të komunikimit: teleteksti, faksi, telefonia celulare, zëvendësuan letrën postare; interneti e çoi përcjelljen e lajmit në papërfillshmëri kohore, bëri që lajmi ti afrohet lexuesit falas, duke zëvendësuar gazetën print; pajisjet që përdoren për leximin e librave elektronike, si Kindle (prodhim i AMAZON.COM, shoqëria tregtare më e madhe në internet për shitje online); iPad, iPhone dhe iPod, prodhime të kompanisë APPLE Inc; tabletët (si iPad) e prodhuara nga Samsung; Nook, prodhim i kompanisë BARNES & NOBLE (shoqëria më e madhe në SHBA e prodhimit dhe sidomos e shpërndarjes dhe shitjes së librave), zotërojnë sot pothuajse gjysmën e tregut të librave në tërësi, duke zëvendësuar kështu një pjesë të madhe të librit në letër. Do të jetë vallë ky fundi i librit print? Shumë vetë thonë jo! Madje dhe në Europë e Amerikë, ku teknologjitë e komunikimit kanë kapur majat, thonë: Libri dhe gazeta do të jetojnë, sepse do të mbrohen e mbështeten. Por si do të jetë rrjedha e zhvillimeve në Shqipëri? Nuk bëhet më fjalë për tirazhe 20 deri 25 mijë kopje botimi për veprat e Hygoit, Balzakut, Emil Zolas, Arçibald Kronin, Floberit, të para 25 vjetëve. Bëhet fjalë për 300 deri 500 kopje të mjera të Shekspirit apo kujtdo qofshin, që nuk arrijnë të gjejnë blerës.

Së dyti, në një shoqëri ku po rriten dhe shtohen të paarsimuarit mirë, siç po ndodh te ne; ku shkolla e mesme dhe e lartë i detyron (jo rekomandon) të lexojnë letërsinë e shkrimtarëve që u krehin bishtin pushteteve; ku roli i letërsisë në jetë dhe shoqëri është zbehur, shfaqet hapur nevoja për ti ndenjur doemos pranë me politika qeverisëse kësaj fushe. Pra, duhet të ndihmohet! Shprehja: Ti rrish pranë, ngelet fjalë boshe nëse mbi to nuk vendosen disa realitete. Si e qysh, kjo ngelet për tu parë nga një sërë organizmash, me synimin e qartë për ti ulur çmimin librit përmes politikave fiskale. Vetëm kështu shoqëria jonë do të arrijë të përmbushë atë që ka thënë Tomas Man, se Letërsia është e zonja të frymëzojë dhe të përgatisë botën për një jetë më të mirë.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...n-ne-shqiperi/

----------


## Valeria

Eshte per te ardhur vertet keq qe njerzve dhe sidomos brezit te ri ne Shqiperi nuk u interesojne librat.Po sikur te behej fjale per ndonje ekspozite celularesh do kishin interes?

----------

